# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Hämeenlinna

## Olmi

Tämä on topic, jossa Hämeenlinnaan liittyvät pyöräilyihmiset voivat keskustella pyöräilyyn liittyvistä asioista. Oli kyse sitten yhteislenkkien sopimisesta, Hämeenlinnan seudun pyöräilytoiminnan kehitysideoista tai alueen henkilöiden pyöristä, on tämä oikea ketju jakaa tietoa muillekin alan ihmisille. Täällä ei ole merkityksellistä, ovatko pyörän renkaat 20 vai 29 tuumaiset tai jotain siltä väliltä. Ei sitä, onko renkaissa nappuloita vai ovatko ne täysin sileäpintaiset. Tervetuloa siis mukaan, jos sinulla on joitain kysymyksiä tai jotain sanottavaa liittyen pyöräilyyn Hämeenlinnassa.

  Uusille pyöräilyn ystäville tämä ketju tarjoaa helpon väylän ottaa yhteyttä paikalliseen pyöräilyväkeen. Täältä saanee helposti vinkkejä muun muassa lenkki-ideoista ja mahdollisista ajokavereista. Toivottavasti myös paikalliset pyöräilyseurat aktivoituvat ja hyödyntävät tätä ketjua tarpeen mukaan ajankohtaisten asioiden/tapahtumien ilmoitustauluna.

----------


## Slim_Jim

Hain opiskelemaan Hämeenlinnaan, saa parin kuukauden päästä nähdä kuuluuko sieltä mitään...

Ei taida Hämeenlinnassa kummoisesti pyöräliikkeitä olla, mitä nyt yhden topikin löysin. Mitenkäs firmoja jotka tekevät pyörähuoltoja, onko mitään suositeltavia?

Google Mapsin avulla katselin lähiseutua ja ainakin pikkuteiden osalta näyttää todella hyvältä, seutu on täynnänsä joka suuntaan risteäviä teitä, eiköhän niitä koluamalla saa aikansa kulumaan.

----------


## travolta

Hämeenlinnassahan on erinomaiset lenkkitiet varsinkin maantiepyöräilyyn. Itse ajoin 10 vuotta ristiin rastiin. Aulangolta löytyy esim. pitkä nousu luonnonsuojelualueen (sorsalampi) ympäri kiertävältä asfaltoidulta lenkiltä. Janakkalan ja Turengin maastot kannattaa käydä kokeilemassa. Seuroja Hämeenlinnassa toimii kaksi Tawast Cycling Club ja Hämeenlinnan Tarmo.

----------


## Olmi

Pitkät nousut tulevat kiinnostamaan minuakin. Aika harva mäki taitaa täällä päin kestää yli kahta minuuttia? Ellei kyse sitten ole tosi loivasta tapauksesta. Onko kenelläkään paikallisella tietoa, että mistä läheltä löytyy tämän seudun ajettava _the mäki_?

----------


## aautio

Ja löytyy mukavia nopeita maastoja xc-ajoon. Tai kivisempääkin. Monesta suunnasta. Tawast cc:n porukat opasti reiteille siellä muutama vuosi takaperin asuessani. Yllättävän hyviä baanoja löytyy! Hyvä asuinpaikkavalinta noin urheilunkin kannalta siis.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Pitkät nousut tulevat kiinnostamaan minuakin. Aika harva mäki taitaa täällä päin kestää yli kahta minuuttia? Ellei kyse sitten ole tosi loivasta tapauksesta. Onko kenelläkään paikallisella tietoa, että mistä läheltä löytyy tämän seudun ajettava _the mäki_?



Jatkuukohan moottoriradalla ajot vielä? jonkinlaisen nousumetrin saa kasaan kun viisitoista kertaa kiertää moottoriradan :Vink: 

Ahvenistolla on tiukkoja maastopyörällä ajettavia nousua mutta lyhkäsiä....

----------


## Grr

Aulangolta löytyy hyvää nousua myös maastopyörälle, ruutikellari ja kilometrimäki esimerkiksi.

----------


## pelkoneu

Legendaarinen paikallisen seuran Rastilan lenkki tuli käytyä testaamassa. Julman mukavan tuskaista oli :Hymy: 
Ajattelin että hyvä käydä näin pyöräilyharrastuksen alkuvaiheissa ajamassa, jotta voi tarkkailla onko kehitystä ja mihin suuntaan?
Tuosta on siis kyse:
http://www.hltarmo.org/2010/rastila/reitti.html

Ennätys näyttäisi olevan 13.05,4 
http://www.hltarmo.org/2010/rastila/pk20100818.html

Laitoin maasturiin (kuution kilpa model) "sliksit" Bontrager Hank 2,2 alle ja tulos oli 21.34 eli tovin 20 minuutin alitukseenkin on vielä matkaa, ehkä jonain päivänä, syksyllä jo?

----------


## Olmi

Kiitos tästä! Meinasin nimittäin parin minuutin kuluttua kysellä, että missä se paikallinen temporeitti konkreettisesti menee.. Meinasin jo tänään lähteä etsimään, mutta pitääpä siirtää tutustumisreissu huomiseksi.

----------


## J-Money

Täällä käyty ulkoiluttamassa Cännäriä sunnuntain ja maanantain ajan. Tiet Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin jo putsattuja, mutta Turengin seutu on putsaamatta ainakin toistaiseksi. Eipä siinä, 0 rengasrikkoa toistaiseksi. Kyllä maistuu!!!

----------


## Olmi

Kävin tänään sairastelujen jälkimainingeissa tutustumassa Rastilantien temporeittiin.

Tein siitä pienen esittelyn tuonne blogin puolelle.. sieltä näkyy hapokas loppuaikakin näin tiistai-illan kunniaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Valkeakoskelta tulee käytyä Hämeenlinnan puolella lenkillä Kuurilan kulmilla. Leppoisat maisemat. 
Pirttikosken ja Lautaportaan kautta menee mukava reitti Tammelaan/Koijärvelle/Forssaan.

Moottorirata-ajoihin täytynee kömpiä jokunen kerta tulevana kesänä.

----------


## AnttiH

> Jatkuukohan moottoriradalla ajot vielä? jonkinlaisen nousumetrin saa kasaan kun viisitoista kertaa kiertää moottoriradan



 Ahvenistolla ajetaan tänäkin vuonna, mutta ihan viittätoista kierrosta ei taida ehtiä kiertää.

----------


## Olmi

> Ahvenistolla ajetaan tänäkin vuonna, mutta ihan viittätoista kierrosta ei taida ehtiä kiertää.



Hyvältä kuulostaa! Pitääpä ehdottomasti olla mukana toukokuussa.

Rastilan tempot sen sijaan alkavat nähtävästi ensi viikolla. Ensimmäiset ajot jo 20.4.

----------


## Jööti

Kumpaan suuntaan Rastilan lenkkiä kierretään? Täytyy joskus mökkireissulla käydä oma aika kellottamassa

----------


## pelkoneu

> Kumpaan suuntaan Rastilan lenkkiä kierretään? Täytyy joskus mökkireissulla käydä oma aika kellottamassa



reitin korkeuskäyrästä päättelin että sitä myötäpäivään ajetaan ja näytti Olmikin kuvailunsa perusteella kiertäneen samoin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Olmi

Juuri näin. Myötäpäivään ajelu on tempohommissa hieman turvallisempaa ja tasapuolisempaa. Ei tarvitse tuolloin ylitellä vastaantulevien kaistaa. Ennätysvauhdissa hieman harmittaisi mutkassa, kun pitkä rekkaletka tulisi vastaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antti M

TCC järjestää perinteiset MTB keskiviikkolenkit moottoriradan portilta klo 18 toukokuun alusta alkaen. Lisäksi tänä vuonna tarjolla aloittelijoiden ja harrastajien maantielenkkejä ja Lady MTB:tä. 

Lisätietoja www.tawastcc.com ja sieltä ajot.

----------


## pelkoneu

Rastilassa taas lenkki kierretty ja PB parani 40 sekuntia aikaan 20.53,9, Turengintiellä oli kohtalainen vastatuuli muutoin keli hyvä!

----------


## Olmi

Hienoa! Siitä se aika paranee ja kohta ollaan reippaasti alle 20 minuutin.

Ajattelin huomenna aamulla ajella pk:ta crossarilla. Olisko kiinnostuneita lähtemään mukaan? Maantiepyörälläkin varmasti pärjäisi, koska minulla ei ole pakkomiellettä hiekkateille.

----------


## RATE

Yhteislenkit viikonloppuisin klo10 jäähallin parkkipaikalta, ovat ainakin mennä vuosina olleet!

----------


## J-Money

Ikävät ovat Hämeenlinna-Turenki välin kelvin railot, sinne meni juuri ennen lenkkiä vaihdettu Contin GP4000S. Tosin kai pitää itteä syyttää, kun sykemittaria räplätessä tuli sinne railoon ajettua.

----------


## Olmi

Jokohan sitä huomenna uskaltautuisi kellottamaan ihan oikeasti tempoa Rastilaan? Luultavasti. 

Mites Hämiksen maastot, joko ovat kuivassa kunnossa? Nyt on uusi pyöräkin alla, niin pitää suuntailla metsän puolelle heti, kun aikaa liikenee.

----------


## pelkoneu

> Mites Hämiksen maastot, joko ovat kuivassa kunnossa? Nyt on uusi pyöräkin alla, niin pitää suuntailla metsän puolelle heti, kun aikaa liikenee.



Aulangonjärven takana kävin tänään kääntymässä ja suhteellisen kuivaa oli, muutama sulavesilätäkkö painanteissa:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...364504&lang=fi

----------


## Velogi

Mihin se Hämeen Pyörärinki- tapahtuma on hävinnyt? Tarmo sitä taisi järjestää. Joskus viime vuosituhannella se tuli muutamaan kertaan ajettua, oli sopivasti vähän Pirkan pyöräilyn jälkeen niin meni samoilla lämpimillä. 

Nykyään poikkean Parolassa tai niillä main muutaman kerran kesässä pyörälenkillä.

*edit * Niin ja kun sen Pyöräringin lenkin ajaa vastapäivään niin löytää yhden "the mäen" Pälkäneen-Valkeakosken tieltä.

----------


## Aqva

Aulangon ja Parolan maastoreitit on kyllä jo aivan mahtavassa kunnossa ja 96% poluista on kuivia. Mut toki siellä pari varjo kohtaa on jossa on hieman lunta tai vettä vielä, mutta kylläpä niistä helposti selviää. 

Nimimerkki 130km spessua siellä testaillut viikonloppuna

----------


## Olmi

Hyvältä kuulostaa! Ite tarviin jossain vaiheessa opasta lenkille, että saan reitit tietoon ja muistiin. 

Olisko huomenna porukkaa lähdössä maastoon? Vaikkapa klo 16:30 alkaen..

----------


## pelkoneu

> Hyvältä kuulostaa! Ite tarviin jossain vaiheessa opasta lenkille, että saan reitit tietoon ja muistiin. 
> 
> Olisko huomenna porukkaa lähdössä maastoon? Vaikkapa klo 16:30 alkaen..



Minä tunnen vain näitä Aulangonjärven läheisiä polkuja (osittain), jos jonkun paikallisen konkarin saat matkaan niin parempi. Tänään on lepopäivä (lue haravointia), perjantai-iltana pääsen itsekin taas poluille, joten silloin voin suuntia osoitella jos etananvauhti ei haittaa. 

Itseäni myös kiinnostaisi Hämeenlinnan polkujen kokonaistarjonnan hahmottaminen, alkuun pääsisi jo ilmansuunnilla missä niitä polkuja sijaitsee mutta jos maastossa liikkujilla olisi gepsijälkiä poluista, niin se olisi :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aqva

Joo itellä kans sama. Ekaa kertaa ikinä kunnon vehkeillä maastossa viikko sitten kokeneen konkarin mukana. Ja muutto edessä nyt viikonloppuna ja huomenna matikan tentti, niin taitaa jäädä ajelut väliin tällä kertaa, ikävä kyllä. Mutta syksyllä taas uusin voimin takaisin samoihin maastoihin. Toivottavasti saat jonku konkarin mukaasi, niin pääset nauttimaan maisemista yhtä paljon kuin minäkin. Mutta toisaalta yritys ja erehdys on kans hyvä taktiikka. Ei siellä mahottomasti eksy siellä.

----------


## izmo

> Hyvältä kuulostaa! Ite tarviin jossain vaiheessa opasta lenkille, että saan reitit tietoon ja muistiin. 
> 
> Olisko huomenna porukkaa lähdössä maastoon? Vaikkapa klo 16:30 alkaen..



Viime kesänä piti lähtee katsoon vanha maratonreitti ja Ahveniston polulla oli vielä kartalla mutta moottoritien toisella puolella putosin kartalta ja välillä oltiin oikeella reitillä kun vielä taitaa olla niitä nuolia muutama vielä maastossa

----------


## kassu_

> Missäs Katumalla on pitkoksia? En muista koskaan nähneeni.



10-tien klv:tä vähän nesteen jälkeen kääntyy vasemmalle rantaan tunneli. Sinne, sitten polku oikeelle, sitä pitkin seuraa polkua niin veneenlaskupaikan/koiranuittopaikan jälkeen alkaa pitkosta löytyyn  :Hymy:  Ei ne kovin pitkät tosin ole..Idänpääntieltä pääsee kanssa, kentän jälkeisen vanhan koulun tms. rakennuksen jälkeen oikealle lähtee polku joka vie toiseen päähän.

----------


## Juniper

Onkos tänään ketään lähdössä maastoilemaan?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## velosipedisti

Aika eri paikoissa porukka käy näköjään ajelemassa. Katumajärven rannan pitkospuut osuu mun lenkille varmaan kerran viikossa, yleensä crossarilla menen jos tuolla olen liikenteessä.

Tänään oli vuorossa tällaista rentoa läskeilyä oriveden maisemissa. Käytiin jopa hakemassa paikallinen kuvarasti.

----------


## edu

> Onkos tänään ketään lähdössä maastoilemaan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Huomasin tämän vähän myöhässä,  mutta kävin lampun kanssa ulkoilemassa ja oli niin kivaa, että huomenna uudestaan. 

Kauas on liian pitkä matka, eli suunnitelma on maastopullalamppulenkki sotkuun. Varmaan klo 19 nurkilla olen lähdössä.

----------


## Juniper

Mä kävin katuman kiertämässä. Lampunvalossa polut tuntuivat aivan uusilta  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## velosipedisti

Juu lamppujen loisteessa kaikki polut on uusia ja hienoja. Ei tarvii lähteä kauas kotoa.

----------


## Monroe

> Katuman rannalla menee pitkokset.....vai mitähän kaupunginosaa se nyt sitten olikaan
> 
> Edit kartasta tutkien taitaa olla katinen oikea kaupunginosa







> 10-tien klv:tä vähän nesteen jälkeen kääntyy vasemmalle rantaan tunneli. Sinne, sitten polku oikeelle, sitä pitkin seuraa polkua niin veneenlaskupaikan/koiranuittopaikan jälkeen alkaa pitkosta löytyyn  Ei ne kovin pitkät tosin ole..Idänpääntieltä pääsee kanssa, kentän jälkeisen vanhan koulun tms. rakennuksen jälkeen oikealle lähtee polku joka vie toiseen päähän.



Kiitos, täytyy käydä katsomassa. En ole koskaan ajanut tuosta tunnelista vaikka olen sen toki huomannut. Olen mielessäni kuvitellut, että loppuu siihen rantaan, mutta olen näköjään ollut väärässä. Taas.

----------


## mrasanen

Olenkin miettinyt, löytyykö Hämeenlinnan seudulta Läskien ulkoiluttajia ja näyttäähän täältä löytyvän. Kesällä tänne muuttaneena olen kolunnut ympäristön polkuja täpärillä ja nyt pari viikkoa Fatboyn omistaneena myin täpärin pois ja keskityn mönkimiseen. Hienoja ajomaastoja täältä löytyy!

----------


## Juniper

Tänään seiskalta puomille tai mulla voi mennä vähän ylikin, mutta koitan päästä paikalle.
 Pullalamppulenkki sotkuun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## velosipedisti

Täällähän on läskejä pyöriä jo useampia. Voitaisiin yrittää taas jotain porukkaläskeilyä. 

Huomenna ajattelin kyllä olla täpärillä liikkeellä. Suunta vielä päättämättä mutta pihasta lähden joko oilealle tai vasemmalle.

----------


## edu

Mä olen pari minsaa myöhässä, mutta tulossa

----------


## Juniper

Ja mä oon ajoissa

----------


## mrasanen

Porukkaläskeily kuulostaa mukavalta ajatukselta. Tosin meikäläisen ajelut painottuvat viikonloppuihin, mutta jos osuu kohdalle, voisin lähteä kannoille roikkumaan.

----------


## kassu_

> Täällähän on läskejä pyöriä jo useampia. Voitaisiin yrittää taas jotain porukkaläskeilyä. 
> 
> Huomenna ajattelin kyllä olla täpärillä liikkeellä. Suunta vielä päättämättä mutta pihasta lähden joko oilealle tai vasemmalle.



Vasen saa multa kannatusta. Heti alkuun ylöspäin  :Vink:

----------


## edu

Fillariosa.fi taas hoiti homman kotiin, tiistaina tilattu hissitolppa on keskiviikkona noudettavissa Matkahuollosta.

Tänään voisi lähteä testailemaan sitä pimeään metsään, ettei kukaan vaan näe  :Hymy: 
Eli mä olen varmaan klo 19 tai vähän yli menossa, Ahvenisto/lähialueet ehkä suuntana, ei ainakaan Ilveskallio.

----------


## velosipedisti

Lumihileitä nähty taivaalla. Huomenna on varmaan renkaantapposepelit heitetty pyöräteille.

----------


## velosipedisti

Lähden about 17.30 Ahveniston metsiin ja luultavasti tulille siihen hiihtomaan lähellä olevalle laavulle.

----------


## Juniper

Koitan kanssa raahata väsyneet jalat puomille


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## velosipedisti

Joku polkija meni tunti sitten laavun ohi eikä edes pysähtynyt. Makkarapekonileipää ja kaakakoo olis ollut tarjolla.

----------


## Juniper

No höh ois pitänyt vaan polkea laavulle. Mä menin luolajan nurkille tutkimaan polkuja. Bongasin yhden lepakon kaksi jänistä, ketun ja mäyrän.

----------


## suurtumpelo

Onko tänään maastopyöräilijöitä? Puomilta 18:00?

Sellaista rauhallista menoa, että jaksaa lauantaina valon aikaan lähteä myös.
Sunnuntaina taitaa sitten sataa.

----------


## edu

Mä voisin ehkä lähteä, mutta jos ei kuudelta näy niin ei tarvitse odotella. Aikataulu vielä auki..

----------


## suurtumpelo

> Mä voisin ehkä lähteä, mutta jos ei kuudelta näy niin ei tarvitse odotella. Aikataulu vielä auki..



Jeps, poikkean kuudelta puomilla tarkistamassa.

----------


## velosipedisti

Missäs muut pyöräilijät tänään? Taidan olla ainoa ihminen Ahveniston suunnalla vaikka keli on ihan jees. Vähän tihkuttaa ja rapa roiskuu. Järven vesikin ihan uimalämmintä vielä.

----------


## Juniper

Ei ole tarpeeksi pimeää vielä.... Kaikenlaista muuta touhua vielä ollut mitta koitan tuossa illemmalla käydä kuraamassa itseni. Uudet talvikengät ja uusi lamppu täytyy käydä sisäänajamassa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## velosipedisti

Pysyi muuten sormet kivan kuivina kun laittoi hanskojen päälle mopokäyttöön tehdyt kurarukkaset. 

Illalla ehkä uudestaan lenkille.

----------


## suurtumpelo

Kuudelta (18:00) kukaan lähdössä puomilta valojen riittävyyttä, renkaiden pitoa tai nahkansa vedenpitävyyttä testaamaan?

----------


## Juniper

Voisin koittaa keretä...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## suurtumpelo

Siis 18:00 puomilla.

Testissä:
OnOne Chunky Monkey 29er enduro renkaiden märkäpito edessä ja takana. :Sarkastinen: 
Magicshine mj-872 tankovalo ebay-hajoitinlinssillä tuunattuna. :Cool: 
Panasonic Protected Original 3400mah NCR18650B Rechargeable battery otsalampussa. Tullikoira Voltti päästi nämä sittenkin ilmanveroja maahan.   :Vink:

----------


## edu

TM testiraporttia odotellaan.

Mun omat testit jäi vähän laihoiksi, vaikka läskillä olinkin liikkeellä. Apparalla voi olla valkoisia ruiskauksia kivissä ja kannoissa (litkua, en sentään ollut _niin_ innoissani). Takarengas palautettu sisurilliseksi. Ehkä se on vaan aavistuksen venähtänyt tai jotain, kun falskaa vanteen ja renkaan välistä töyssyissä. Paikat ja varasisuri lisätty lenkkivarustukseen.

----------


## Juniper

Mä voin tulla jonon hännille laihapyörällä

----------


## Juniper

Enpäs kerennytkään. Edu tulikin läskillä vastaan kun olin kauppaan menossa. Polut ovat ilmeisesti nyt kaikki avattu?  :Hymy:

----------


## edu

Ahveniston ja Hirsimäen polut jyrättiin. Torstai-reitti ja vähän extraa, mä tipahdin kartalta useasti  :Hymy: 

Ja polulta silloin tällöin..

----------


## kassu_

Aulangolla kävellenn tutkittu tänää. Ainakin mummonmäen alue näytti oikeenkin hyvältä, täytyy vaan käydä kolisteleen ajaessa päällä lumet puista  :Hymy:

----------


## edu

> Aulangolla kävellenn tutkittu tänää. Ainakin mummonmäen alue näytti oikeenkin hyvältä, täytyy vaan käydä kolisteleen ajaessa päällä lumet puista



Lumitilanne näyttää siltä, että saat vielä ainakin tänään ja torstaina jatkaa Aulangon polkujen tamppaamista  :Vink:

----------


## kassu_

Joo. Piti mennä pyörällä tamppaamaan mutta päätinkin liittyä rikkinäisten vapaarattaiden klubii  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tee_pu

Mitä ihmettä te niille vapaarattaillenne oikeen teette?

----------


## kassu_

Ajan. Ajan lisää. Ja toteen että se on rikki (onneks ennen kun edin alottaa lenkin).  :Leveä hymy:  ei muuta vikaa ole mutta yhen kynnen kohdalla tulee kiinteä välitys, jos koitat pitää polkimet paikallaan niin ketju menee nättiin pinoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## edu

Tästä kaikille oma Eero https://www.eero.com/

----------


## velosipedisti

Voihan Eero. Wifiä ja vaikka mitä hienouksia. 
Mä taas pidän tarkoituksella päiviä jolloin en käytä nettiä tai puhelinta ollenkaan. Tekee ihan hyvää olla välillä irti verkosta ja kaikesta muustakin.

Ja sit asiaan. Melkoisen raskas keli polkea tänään. Polut ihan tukossa monessa paikassa ja läskilläkin joutui välillä jalkautumaan. Huomenna lisää polkujen avaamista.

----------


## edu

Sunnuntaina puoliltapäivin rauhallinen pk (pullakahvi) -lenkki Mierolaan? 
Arvioisin että kolmisen tuntia voisi mennä, vähän polkujen kunnosta riippuen.

----------


## Juniper

Joo käy tai sitten hiihtoa  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## velosipedisti

Loska lensi kun kävin polkemassa läskillä. Joko se talvi lähti pois?

----------


## Jukkis

Kun pysyy umpimetsässä ajelemassa niin ei loskasta tiedäkään. Tosin ojien ylityksissä huomaa, että kevätvedet virtaa jo  :Vink: 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## edu

> Sunnuntaina puoliltapäivin rauhallinen pk (pullakahvi) -lenkki Mierolaan? 
> Arvioisin että kolmisen tuntia voisi mennä, vähän polkujen kunnosta riippuen.



Klo 12:10 moottoriradan puomilta.

----------


## velosipedisti

No nyt oli polut ja ladut hienossa kunnossa. Kaikki sopivasti jäässä eli reipasta vauhtia pääsi menemään eikä muita ulkoilijoita ollut tien tukkeena.

----------


## Juniper

Tarviikohan windstopperia  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jartsuli

Virittäkää purjeet niin alkaa KOM'it päivittyä

----------


## edu

Myötätuulessa päästään kotimatkalle, jos nyt mennessä vähän saattaa vastaista olla..

----------


## edu

Timo 10 m/s "myötätuulessa"

----------


## Juniper

Aukealla ei voinnut kuin nauraa. Aivan älytön tuuli ja paikoin oli myös kohtuullisen syvä lumi  :Hymy:  
Läskipyörä apusuksilla ois ollut kova sana  :Hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

Kuulostaa siltä että oli hauska lenkki. Sateenvarjon avulla pääsisi myötäiseen aika hyvin.

----------


## Juniper

Oli oikeesti hauska lenkki vaikka paikoitellen tuli rämmittyä huolella ja yhdet kunnon pannutkin tuli otettua

----------


## edu

Yllättävän pehmeää oli monella polulla. Läski pysyi aika hyvin pinnalla, mutta kaposemmalla renkaalla jäi välistä aika hyviä uria.

Ei läskilläkään kyllä ihan jokapaikasta päässyt.

----------


## velosipedisti

Tässä päivän laturetki.  Onkos nyt vuoden kylmin aika vai mikä kun lämpömittari näytti +6 astetta.

Ja tuultakin riitti ihan tarpeeksi. Joutui hetken jopa taluttamaan pyörää kun vastatuuleen ajo ei oikein edennyt.

----------


## edu

> Tässä päivän laturetki.  Onkos nyt vuoden kylmin aika vai mikä kun lämpömittari näytti +6 astetta.
> 
> Ja tuultakin riitti ihan tarpeeksi. Joutui hetken jopa taluttamaan pyörää kun vastatuuleen ajo ei oikein edennyt.



Ajelitko polkuja tuolla suunnalla? 
Onkohan polut ylipäänsä vielä ajokunnossa.. ei jaksaisi odotella viikonlopun pakkasia  :Hymy:

----------


## velosipedisti

Latuja pitkin menin aina kun pystyi. Osa poluista sopivasti jäässä ja vähemmän kävellyt pehmeitä. 

Eikös viikonlopuksi lupailtu taas lumisateita?

----------


## jartsuli

Aika makee keli,  meinaako kukaan tänään ajella?

----------


## suurtumpelo

Laitan juuri kamppeita niskaan, joten kohta olen poluilla  :Vink: . Täytyi vain odotella tuon pakkasen lauhtuminen.

----------


## Juniper

Kävin hiihtämässä. Laskiaisen kunniaksi. Kelihän on huikea!

----------


## Codox

Laitoin kyselyä kaupungille kyseisestä asiasta. laitan vastauksen tännekkin niin saadaan ihan virallinen vastaus

----------


## Juuno

Pyöräily oli kielletty Aulangon valaistuilla lenkkipoluilla ainakin 1970 -luvulla ja taisi olla myös 1980 -luvulla Siellä oli nuo rjr:n mainitsemat kyltitkin. Ahvenistolla taisi saada tuolloinkin pyöräillä. Jos tuo linkitetty järjestyssääntö on voimassa, niin Aulangon luonnonsuojelualueella saisi ajaa pyörällä vain noilla karttaan erikseen merkityillä asfaltti- tai sorapintaisilla poluilla. Muille luonnonsuojelualueen poluille ei pyörällä olisi tuon mukaan asiaa. Kartassahan on nimenomaan erotettu luonnonsuojelualue muusta alueesta. Sen vuoksi tuo rannankin reitti "katkeaa".  Aulanko Mtb:kin on mahdollisesti kulkenut osin luvattomilla poluilla. Kuten rjr:kin toteaa, ei kaupunki voi antaa lupaa luonnonsuojelualueella pyöräilyyn.

----------


## ville

Majalla josta ulkoilureitti alkaa on kyltti jossa kerrotaan säännöt en muista mitä siinä sanotaan. Ei ole eka kerta kun aulangolla avaudutaan ajamisesta.

----------


## Juuno

Luontoon.fi -sivustolta oli linkki mm. tuohon järjestyssääntöön, joten voimassa se lienee. Lisäksi siellä oli Aulangon ja maastopyöräilyn osalta seuraavaa: "Maastopyöräily on järjestyssäännön mukaan sallittu ainoastaan päällystetyllä rengastiellä sekä järjestyssäännön liitekartassa osoitetuilla sorapäällysteisillä teillä ja poluilla". Aika selvää näyttää olevan tuon luonnonpuiston osalta. Itsekin olen ajanut siis väärin, mutta ajaa siellä kuitenkin saa, kun pysyy noilla mainituilla poluilla ja teillä. Kaupungin alue onkin sitten oma juttunsa. Uskoisin, että saa ajaa.

----------


## Codox

Mites porukka täällä ajellu noita yhteislenkkejä maastossa? Millasia matkoja ja millasta tempoa ootte vetänyt? Kerännyt rohkeutta ny viime syksystä liittyä porukoihin, jos vaikka tänä kesänä uskaltas ilmestyä puomille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juniper

Mukaan vaan. Lenkkien kesto on yleensä n. 2-3 tuntia ja vauhti sovitetaan porukan ja maaston mukaan.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RATE

> Luontoon.fi -sivustolta oli linkki mm. tuohon järjestyssääntöön, joten voimassa se lienee. Lisäksi siellä oli Aulangon ja maastopyöräilyn osalta seuraavaa: "Maastopyöräily on järjestyssäännön mukaan sallittu ainoastaan päällystetyllä rengastiellä sekä järjestyssäännön liitekartassa osoitetuilla sorapäällysteisillä teillä ja poluilla". Aika selvää näyttää olevan tuon luonnonpuiston osalta. Itsekin olen ajanut siis väärin, mutta ajaa siellä kuitenkin saa, kun pysyy noilla mainituilla poluilla ja teillä. Kaupungin alue onkin sitten oma juttunsa. Uskoisin, että saa ajaa.



Älkää ny tehkö Aulangolla ajosta ongelmaa, on siä koirankusettajia pururata pullollaan, eikö sekin ole kiellettyä!

----------


## Juuno

Moro RATE! En tarkoita millään tavalla tehdä tuosta ongelmaa. Lueskelin tätä ketjua eilen ja innostuin hieman muistelemaan (asuin lapsuuteni ja nuoruuteni Aulangon liepeillä) ja sitten vielä selvittelemään asiaa. Tuo oli vaan se mitä Aulangon luonnonsuojelualueella ja valaistulla ulkoilupolulla pyöräilystä itse muistan ja siitä eilen löysin. Saa siellä järjestyssäännön mukaan kusettaa koiraakin, jos se on kytkettynä hihnassa :Hymy: .

----------


## edu

Aika karua luettavaa, jos ihan pilkun tarkasti menisi. 
AulankoMTB:hen oli haettu monelta taholta luvat, mutta eniten tuolla ajellessa kannattaa vaan pitää järki mukana eikä tykitellä "pimeisiin" paikkoihin niin kovaa, että ihmiset hermostuvat. Varsinkin hevosten kanssa liikkuvat on hyvä ottaa huomioon jo ennen kohtaamista.

----------


## Juuno

Samaa mieltä edun kanssa ja ohitetaan varsinkin takaa tultaessa ihmiset ja eläimet tarpeeksi etäältä ja mahdollisuuksien mukaan maltillisella nopeudella.

----------


## jartsuli

Nyt on mullakin Fujin takajarru kunnossa, ehkäpä maastoon mukaan jos saatte mut vakuuteltua nautinnollisesta tuskasta metässä paarmojen keskellä.

----------


## Juniper

> Nyt on mullakin Fujin takajarru kunnossa, ehkäpä maastoon mukaan jos saatte mut vakuuteltua nautinnollisesta tuskasta metässä paarmojen keskellä.



Oho hienoa. Mutta oiskos herra Jartsuli lähdössä tänään kiituria ulkoiluttamaan? Mä voisin olla lähdössä hitaalle maantielenkille vaikka härkätielle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jartsuli

Joo voishan sitä maantietelle ajatella, hissukseen.. tauti vähän ahistaa hengitystä ja kurkku on kippeenä... iltalenkin muodossa vois ajallisesti onnistua, eli joskus klo 16->17 tuntumassa lähtöä esim. Sitä ennen ei oikein onnistu, rouva töissä ja minä riiviöiden kanssa kotosalla.

----------


## Juniper

Ok, mä taas ajattelin ennen puolta päivää lähtöä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ville

[QUOTE=Juniper;2382230]Ok, mä taas ajattelin ennen puolta päivää lähtöä

Monelta mistä ja millä? Mä oon kans lähdös.

----------


## Juniper

11 ja puomilta? 

Ja kiiturilla....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ville

> 11 ja puomilta? 
> 
> Ja kiiturilla....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Saavun paikalle.

----------


## Juniper

Mukavaa oli sinkuloida härkätie ympäri. Ei kellään sattuisi olema toimivaa sram rivalin oikean kahvan sisuskaluja...

----------


## edu

Tänään mtb kuudelta Vaakunan rannasta. Olisko Kalpis? Ainakin mukava myötätuuli paluumatkalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Juniper

> Tänään mtb kuudelta Vaakunan rannasta. Olisko Kalpis? Ainakin mukava myötätuuli paluumatkalle



Mikä ettei. Toivottavasti ei ihan kauhiasti sada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ceroc

Katsotaan kerkiikö mukaan, haluja ois mutta katsotaan.

----------


## ceroc

Kävisikö lähdöksi 18.15? Menee tiukalle muuten. Toinen et meen 130 tien alkuun odottaa letkaa.

----------


## Juniper

Joo eiköhän se 18:15 käy. Hieman on ilmankosteus koholla  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ceroc

Yes, tulen sinne sato tai paisto.

----------


## edu

Mä olen taas sokeria ja odotan aurinkoista kesää.

Tai ainakin huomista..

----------


## Juniper

Joo sokeri ois sulanut lämpöön. Oli aika hieno keli ajella ylipukeutuneena  :Hymy: 
Kierrettiin katuma Aulangon kautta myötäpäivään.

----------


## Vilk.E.

Olisko jollakulla jakaa gpx (tai sportstracker) jälkeä. Turengista Hämeenlinnaan? Maastoreitti olisi hakusessa. 

Kolmilammilta Turenkiin reitti on jo tuttu, mutta jos pääsis viel jatkamaan siitä Hämeenlinnaan asti...

----------


## edu

Saakohan tästä gpx ulos https://www.endomondo.com/routes/214357311

----------


## -MSa-

> Olisko jollakulla jakaa gpx (tai sportstracker) jälkeä. Turengista Hämeenlinnaan? Maastoreitti olisi hakusessa. 
> 
> Kolmilammilta Turenkiin reitti on jo tuttu, mutta jos pääsis viel jatkamaan siitä Hämeenlinnaan asti...



Tässä Garmin versio https://connect.garmin.com/activity/527076874 ja vielä mun suosikki reitti Turenki-Kolmilammi https://connect.garmin.com/activity/760288624

Onko sulla vastaavasti reittiä Kolmilammilta Riihimäen/Hausjärven suuntaan?

----------


## tee_pu

> Saakohan tästä gpx ulos https://www.endomondo.com/routes/214357311



Saa. Siel on export nappi siin share napin al  :Hymy:

----------


## edu

Hyvää joulua Hämeenlinna. Lähteekö joku huomenna seuraksi kinkun ym sulatteluun maastopyörän kanssa?
Joskus 11-12 voisi startata puomilta.

----------


## suurtumpelo

> Hyvää joulua Hämeenlinna. Lähteekö joku huomenna seuraksi kinkun ym sulatteluun maastopyörän kanssa?
> Joskus 11-12 voisi startata puomilta.



Kello 11:00 kuullostaa hyvältä pikkupakkasta ja aurinkoinen keli luvassa. 
Muutama hiutale luntakin on eksynyt maahan asti, tätä ihmettä täytyy lähteä katsomaan valon aikaan.  :Hymy: 

Lis. Täällä hiljaista, lähden ajelemaan hiljakseen kohti puomia.

----------


## edu

Jep nähdään 11. Tai vähän yli.

----------


## edu

Siivu tai pari kinkkua suli, nelisen tuntia siinä kesti.

Ilvesreitti on merkitty:

----------


## suurtumpelo

Eilen kävimme Edun kanssa raivaamassa Kalpalinna ja Miemala välistä luontopolkua.
Kamerakin oli mukana, mutta ilmeisesti kompurointini seurauksena meni kuvaukset sutuksi.
Kävin tänään testaamassa työmme tulosta ja koko luontopolun pystyy nyt ajamaan jalkautumatta (ainakin teoriassa).  :Hymy: 


Alla hieman videokuvaa Raimansuolta:

----------


## -MSa-

Turenki kiittää, hienoa työtä. Vielä kun saataisiin uudet pitkospuut suolle, niin ois huippu reitti!

----------


## suurtumpelo

> Turenki kiittää, hienoa työtä. Vielä kun saataisiin uudet pitkospuut suolle, niin ois huippu reitti!



Hieno on reitti, varsinkin syksyisin, mutta vähänlaisesti kuljettu.  Monikaan ei ehkä edes tiedä, että tuolta pääsee Hämeenlinnasta Janakkalaan asti.


Ajelen tuosta aika usein kesäisin Janakkalan suuntaan, koskaan ei ole tullut pyöräilijää vastaan ja tosi harvoin muutakaan kulkijaa.
Saattaa vankilan maiden läpi kulkeminenkin arveluttaa toisia, nyt siellä oli sentään kyltit pystyssä miten kuljetaan.


Joten pyöräilijöitä, koiran ulkoiluttajia ja muita samoojia kaivataan pitämään reitti auki.  :Vink: 


Strava-linkki eilisestä lenkistä, jolta videot alla (ajosta suoraan kuvattua peruskuvaa jatkoksi eiliseen).


Raimansuo - vankila -Palvaanlinnantie


Palvaanlinnantie - Vihtavuorentie


Alikyläntie - Hakolahti

----------


## velosipedisti

Pitäpää käydä tuokin polku taas ajamassa. Edellisestä kerrasta liian kauan aikaa.

----------


## velosipedisti

Ja jos täällä on luistelijoita niin hattelmalanjärvi nyt hyvässä jäässä. Sinne vaan jääkiitoa harrastamaan.

----------


## Gaastra

> Hieno on reitti, varsinkin syksyisin, mutta vähänlaisesti kuljettu.  Monikaan ei ehkä edes tiedä, että tuolta pääsee Hämeenlinnasta Janakkalaan asti....



Syyskuussa viimeksi ajoin Miemala-Kalpis-Miemala välin ja muutenhan se on hieno pätkä, mutta kuivin jaloin en sitä onnistunut läpi pääsemään. Suon kohdalla joutuu aina jalkamieheksi ja sitten kahlataankin sääriä myöten suovedessä. Varsinkin kun kulunut kesä kun oli niin sateinen, niin suokin saattoi olla tavallista kosteammassa kunnossa. Ei taida sitä suokohtaa pystyä oikein kiertämäänkään?

----------


## suurtumpelo

> Syyskuussa viimeksi ajoin Miemala-Kalpis-Miemala välin ja muutenhan se on hieno pätkä, mutta kuivin jaloin en sitä onnistunut läpi pääsemään. Suon kohdalla joutuu aina jalkamieheksi ja sitten kahlataankin sääriä myöten suovedessä. Varsinkin kun kulunut kesä kun oli niin sateinen, niin suokin saattoi olla tavallista kosteammassa kunnossa. Ei taida sitä suokohtaa pystyä oikein kiertämäänkään?



On se hankala paikka, kun suolle saavutaan Miemalan suunnasta. Eikä suota oikein voi kiertääkään.


Kannattaa jalkautua kohdassa missä on silmäke oikealla ja heti perään virtaama ylittää polun. Varovasti edetä polun vasenta laitaa, hyödyntäen polulle laitettuja rimoja. Tämän n. 30 metrin osuuden kun selvittää kuivin jaloin, selviää huolellisuudella lopunkin.


Jos virtaamaan ajaa, niin kannattaa hengittää syvään sisään, ennen kuin molskahtaa.  :Vink: 


Tuohon kohtaan olisi kyllä pitkokset enempi kuin paikallaan. 
Pakkasilla onneksi pärjää hyvin.

----------


## velosipedisti

Pitäisikö vihjata kaupungin päälliköille että laittavat uusia pitkospuita tuonne?

----------


## suurtumpelo

> Pitäisikö vihjata kaupungin päälliköille että laittavat uusia pitkospuita tuonne?



Tuossa Raimansuolla kulkee sopivasti Hämeenlinnan ja Janakkalan rajakin.  :Hymy: 
Taitaa se paha osuus kuitenkin olla Hämeenlinnan puolella ja onkin.
Lukeekohan päälliköt foorumia, ei taida - vihjaa pois.

----------


## -MSa-

Aina voi oppia uusia reittejä... muutama kohta mitkä tulee aina ajettua toista polkua pitkin, täytyy koittaa ensi kerralla mulle uusia pätkiä.

----------


## Pärä

Onko jollain tietoa onko noo Hatusen fatbiket kelpopyöriä?

----------


## edu

En muista mitä merkkejä siellä on, mutta Spessut ainakin ovat hyviä.

Tänään mentiin Felteillä:



Rukkaset ovat Lapin kestävät  :Vink:

----------


## GodFinger

Nice! 

Lähetetty minun Elephone P8000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antti M

Parolan Pyörähuoltoon tulee Trekin Farley 5 näytille Loppiaisen jälkeen. kannattaa tulla tsekkaan, on aika hyvä pyörä noin niinkuin hinnat alkaen malliksi. Ja kalliimpiakin saadaan jos oikein alkaa himottaan!  :Hymy: 

Jos yhteislenkkeily kiinnostaa niin ensi sunnuntaista alkaen klo 10 lähtee Parolan Pyörähuollon yhteislenkit Kuntokeskus Mooven pihalta Parolasta, osoite Ratatie 5. Ajellaan polkuja ja pienempiä hiekkateitä 2-4h. Moovella suihkumahdollisuus.

Lisätietoa www.facebook.com/parolanpyorahuolto tai www.parolanpyorahuolto.fi

----------


## velosipedisti

Enpä oo pyöräillyt metriäkään tänä vuonna. Järven jäät niin hienossa kunnossa että viikko menty jääkiitoa luistimilla.

Huomenna vois tamppailla polkuja fattylla kun näyttää talvi tulevan eteläänkin.

----------


## omitas

Minkä järven jäällä oot menny? Ens vkol laitan omat luistit kuntoon niin pääsis kokeileen myös.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## velosipedisti

Taisi jäät jo mennä lumien alle. Tässä lähistöllä käyty. Hattelmalanjärvi Alajärvi Lehijärvi Takajärvi Aulanko Katuma yms.

Jos tulee vielä keliä niin täytyy käydä Vanajanselkä kiertämässä. Siitä saa kivan päivälenkin.

----------


## edu

> Enpä oo pyöräillyt metriäkään tänä vuonna. Järven jäät niin hienossa kunnossa että viikko menty jääkiitoa luistimilla.
> 
> Huomenna vois tamppailla polkuja fattylla kun näyttää talvi tulevan eteläänkin.



Kävitkö jo polut tekemässä? Mä ajattelin illansuussa lähteä vähän ajelemaan, kun vielä edes jotenkin tarkenee.

----------


## Pärä

Kävin testaamassa Hatusella kyseistä pyörää felt dd70, onko jollain mielipidettä pyörästä?

----------


## edu

Mä ajelin just pari päivää Ylläksellä samanlaisella (taisi olla jotain osia vähän vaihdeltu).
Ihan toimiva, ei mitään moitetta. Ei se tietenkään yhtä kiva ollut kuin oma pyörä, mutta lumikenkäpoluista nautittiin.

Täytyy vielä noi tankotumppuja kehua, ihan älyttömän hyvät. Miksen oo aikasemmin noita hommannut??

----------


## omitas

Voisin lähteä mukaan luisteleen. Onhan siinä lunta mutta höttöstä kun tälläset kelit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## edu

Tulkaa huomenna käymään Liikut Sää -tapahtumassa Elenia Arenalla: http://www.liikutsaa.fi/
Fillareitakin on ja triathlonkoulua ym.

----------


## velosipedisti

> Voisin lähteä mukaan luisteleen. Onhan siinä lunta mutta höttöstä kun tälläset kelit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Minkälaiset varusteet sulla on? Retkityylillä mennään pitkäteräisillä luistimilla ja reppu selässä. Naskalit tietty kaulassa ja varavaatteet, eväät yms mukana.

Vauhti sellaista rentoa ettei tule liikaa hiki pakkasilla.

----------


## velosipedisti

> Voisin lähteä mukaan luisteleen. Onhan siinä lunta mutta höttöstä kun tälläset kelit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Minkälaiset varusteet sulla on? Retkityylillä mennään pitkäteräisillä luistimilla ja reppu selässä. Naskalit tietty kaulassa ja varavaatteet, eväät yms mukana.

Vauhti sellaista rentoa ettei tule liikaa hiki pakkasilla.

----------


## omitas

Pitkäteräset, reppu, naskalit, eväät, varavaatteet löytyy. Köysi ja sauva puuttuu, tosin varmaan rullaluistien sauvat kelpais. Huominen ei käy, to jyväskyläs, pe töis ja vloppu menee tod näk satakunnassa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JH71

Alajärven ulkoilubaana on avattu eilen! Jääolosuhteet ovat parhaimmat vuosikausiin. Nyt äkkiä fillareilla ja luistimilla risteilemään uusille reiteille.  https://www.strava.com/activities/466483638

----------


## edu

Löytyi se vika. Keulan plugi oli jumissa, eikä välystä saanut kiristettyä. 
Taas toimii  :Hymy: 


Ps. Onko joku menossa poronpolkua ajamaan? Kyyti kiinnostaa.



Edit: nätti ilta

----------


## edu

Sunnuntaina klo 12 mtb lenkkiä?
Ajattelin pientä syysklassikkoa Katiskoski, Hyvikkälä, Hakoistenvuori, Kalpis.

----------


## Juniper

Kuulostaa hyvältä eli taidanpa lähteä olla mukana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## edu

Puomilta lähtö, evästauko Hakoistenvuorella ja muutenkin leppoisaa vauhtia.

Vähän tulee asfalttia, Janakkalan kirkolla näyttäisi olevan jotain polkujakin tai sitten Lanteennummen läpi..

----------


## Juniper

Läskeilläkö mennään?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jartsuli

Tätä kun päädyin lukemaan niin tuli vähän ikävä hämtöniin.. Täällä ylempänä saa kaivaa jo nastoja esille

----------


## edu

> Läskeilläkö mennään?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tottakai!

Jartsuli, hyppää ensvkl etelänreissuun ja tuu ajamaan Poronpolku.

----------


## Diipadaapa

Kerrankin osuisi yhteislenkki aikatauluun. Paljonkos tuosta tulee suunnilleen matkaa/aikaa?

----------


## Juniper

Oiskohan 50 kilsaa +- 30 kilsaa  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## edu

Joo 50-60 arviolta ja retkivauhtia semmonen 4+ tuntia tavoitteena.

----------


## -MSa-

Turenki-Kolmilammi reitti löytyy jälki.fi sivuilta http://xn--jlki-loa.fi/reitit/turenk...i-maastoreitti

Konttila-Kiipula reitti on kerännyt kahdessa viikossa 150 katselukertaa ja yli 30 latausta, loistavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## edu

Hyvä reissu. 
Syysklassikko https://www.endomondo.com/routes/807958124

----------


## Juniper

> Hyvä reissu. 
> Syysklassikko https://www.endomondo.com/routes/807958124



Hyvä lenkki oli.... kelikin menetteli  :Hymy: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Diipadaapa

Oli kyllä hyvä lenkki. Tuonne Kalpalinnan suuntaan pitää joskus poiketa uudelleen.

----------


## edu

Tässä se HML Tarmon Ahveniston XCO reitti.

----------


## Pärä

Iltaa. Löytyykö joltain täysjoustoo 190cm pituselle kaverille varastosta. Oisin erittäin kiinnostunut.

----------


## edu

> Iltaa. Löytyykö joltain täysjoustoo 190cm pituselle kaverille varastosta. Oisin erittäin kiinnostunut.



Mä olen muutaman sentin alle, mutta ajelin tällaisella (vähän eri osilla) L-kokoisena ja se nyt ylimääräisenä:
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us...6191/#geometry

Saa testata.

----------


## Pärä

Koskas sais testata ja paljon on hintapyyntö?

----------


## edu

Säävaraus tänään, ei sateella voi ajaa...

----------


## saimou83

Edu: Yritin laittaa yv:tä.

Lähetetty minun SM-J500FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## edu

Sataa koko illan:
http://testbed.fmi.fi/history_browse...radar&t=5&n=15

----------


## edu

Tänään kuudelta Vaakunan rannasta mtb-lenkki. Valot mukaan..

----------


## edu

> Tänään kuudelta Vaakunan rannasta mtb-lenkki. Valot mukaan..



Tänään moottoriradan puomilta, klo 18. Koitetaan pysyä metsässä ettei tule kylmä.

----------


## edu

Hyvä lenkki. Polut on kuivat Katumalla ja Aulangolla mutta Tykkitie oli kurainen.

Tappioita tuli, mutta kai Ville selvisi kotiin?

----------


## ville

> Tappioita tuli, mutta kai Ville selvisi kotiin?



Jep, kotiin pääsin. Tunnin taluttelin välillä hölkkäillen. Peukalonpään mentävä reikä päällikumin kyljessä.

----------


## edu

Viikonloppuna jotain ajelua? Syysklassikko osa 2 tms.

----------


## Juniper

Ei kerkii  keskiviikkona taas joutaa lenkille jos vaikka muitakin joutais mukaan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sampyla

Vieläkö ensiviikolla ajetaan ma ja ke 18 alkaen? Voisi hieman ajella kun on viikon Hämeenlinnassa. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juniper

Keskiviikkoisin nyt ainakin vielä ajetaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rauno kokkonen

Löysin tänään Blackburn pumpun Vanajan linnan läheltä .p.0503293410

----------


## jalo

> Aulangolla on uusi MTB reitti luonnonsuojelualueella - pituus on 6km,  lähtö Aulangon ulkoilumajalta. 
> Aulangon vuorella nousuja riittää ja reitti on paikoitellen suht tekninen ja nousut tekee siitä kunnolle haastavan. 
> 
> Reitti on merkitty maastoon ja joitain kunnostuksia on kai vielä tulossa. Opastetaulut ja kartat puuttuu vielä. 
> Hommasta vastaa Metsähallitus ja kertoivat, että tiedottelevat kun on valmista.



Kiitos tiedosta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G390F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

7 KIRKON pyörälenkki su 30.8.2020 (Jo 38. kerran!) klo 08-16.

Pyöräile lähetystyön hyväksi. Käy vähintään kahdella kirkolla. Kirkot Urjala, Kylmäkoski, Viiala, Toijala, Sääksmäki, Metsäkansa. Valkeakoskella leimauspiste seurakuntatalolla. Osallistumismaksu 10 EUR, lapset ja nuoret 5 EUR. Lahjakorttipalkinto arvotaan osallistujien kesken. Talkoolaiseksin voi ilmoittautua (Elina Virtanen, Juha Valkama).

Seuratkaa Sääksmäen seurakunnan nettisivuja, tapahtuma voidaan peruttaa.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

*Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki*
su 29.8. kello 08.00 -  16.00                         

Sääksmäen rovastikunnan "Seitsemän kirkon  pyörälenkki" toteutuu jo 39. kerran. 
Pirkanmaan koronatilanteesta  johtuen tänä vuonna kirkkojen leimauspisteissä on saatavana vain mehua ja vettä.  
Lenkille kannattaa varustautua omin eväin, ei myytäviä tarjoiluja.  Kiinnitämme erityistä huomiota käsihygieniaan ja turvaväleihin  leimauspaikoilla. Sisätiloissa suositamme vahvasti maskin käyttöä.                 

Osallistumismaksulla tuetaan Suomen Lähetysseuran  työkohteissa tehtävää seurakuntien nimikkolähetystyötä. Aikuisten  osallistumismaksu on 10€ ja alle 18-vuotiaiden 5€. Osallistujien kesken  arvotaan lahjakortti.

----------


## Visiorasti

Moi

Vieläkös keskiviikkoisin motarin puomilta maastoillaan? Muutaman kerran käväsin, hiljasts oli.

----------


## ArnoldRocky

Yhteisiä lenkkejä tehdään edelleen. Aikoja sovitaan ainakin whatsupissa. Minulle voi laittaa yksityisviestinä numeron jos haluaa mukaan ryhmään.

----------


## Suvanto

Olen tulossa vierailemaan Hämeenlinnaan maasturin kanssa. Löytyisikö opasta mukaan torstaille? Starttailen aamusta noin klo 10.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

*Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki 40. kerta*
su 28.08.2022 kello 08:00 - 16:00

Vuodesta 2020 alkaen tapahtumapäivänä on ollut venetsialaissunnuntai eli elokuun viimeinen sunnuntai. Tervetuloa!
En laita tänne enää muistutuksia tulevista tapahtumista.

----------

